# Showing with a Haflinger



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I would never pull a Haffy's mane! x.x I would probably braid it like this (just banding it in pairs):









The rest I don't know xD


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Some of that is going to depend where you are showing and who the judge is. If you are showing at a draft show, than show him like a draft. They are turned out the same as Percherons and Belgians. More common to see long manes so clean it up if it's raggy but leave as much length as you can. A white halter is always appropriate but it can make the head look chunky. Going down to 1 1/4" leather will help. You do see black trimmed with silver halters but make sure it is right for him. Mature horses are supposed to be shown with a chain. His mane should be loose or rolled with flower springs. Forelock braided. Hoofs black. Legs are slightly hairier (trim the long hairs down the back of the leg) but trim the coronet band (clippers going up against the grain) to make his hoof look bigger. Clipping is as extreme as Arabs. Every last hair has to go. (and oiled up) Tail down. When he's lined up next to a big Belgian gelding, he will look like a miniature version of him. You do not wear anything blingy. Color coordinated polos and pants are standard. Do not need a hat. Need a show stick.

If you are showing him in an open show under Quarter Horse judges and you want to place, show him like a quarter horse. If you want to mess with their heads, show him like a draft. Square him up like a QH too.

Under saddle, stick with a more traditional QH turnout both ways. Long mane and tail for western. Control the mane at least for English.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I would leave the mane long, un braided for western, running braid for english.

Black hoof polish on dark hooves, if the hooves are light then clear. 

I would personally show in a nice leather with or without silver accents.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> Some of that is going to depend where you are showing and who the judge is. If you are showing at a draft show, than show him like a draft. They are turned out the same as Percherons and Belgians. More common to see long manes so clean it up if it's raggy but leave as much length as you can. A white halter is always appropriate but it can make the head look chunky. Going down to 1 1/4" leather will help. You do see black trimmed with silver halters but make sure it is right for him. Mature horses are supposed to be shown with a chain. His mane should be loose or rolled with flower springs. Forelock braided. Hoofs black. Legs are slightly hairier (trim the long hairs down the back of the leg) but trim the coronet band (clippers going up against the grain) to make his hoof look bigger. Clipping is as extreme as Arabs. Every last hair has to go. (and oiled up) Tail down. When he's lined up next to a big Belgian gelding, he will look like a miniature version of him. You do not wear anything blingy. Color coordinated polos and pants are standard. Do not need a hat. Need a show stick.
> 
> If you are showing him in an open show under Quarter Horse judges and you want to place, show him like a quarter horse. If you want to mess with their heads, show him like a draft. Square him up like a QH too.
> 
> Under saddle, stick with a more traditional QH turnout both ways. Long mane and tail for western. Control the mane at least for English.


I don't know any of the facts of this, but what an excellent detailed post!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

How interesting all the different ways of presenting them

(I'm kind of glad that life is simple in the UK, we just show to type whether ridden or not, so a pure bred would be au naturel (with tidying)).


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Here in the US it's the class, the type of show, the horse, etc. lol.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> Here in the US it's the class, the type of show, the horse, etc. lol.


 
Yes, I'm learning that there is a huge variety to consider  Over here even in low level dressage classes the turnout (apart from colour of gloves) could be exactly the same as a showing class. I tend to do a running plait to help the judge see our movements but it is not a requirement or expected.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> ...His mane should be loose or rolled with flower springs. Forelock braided...


 
What/how is a mane rolled with flower springs?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I think an important missing factor here is what type of show you'll be attending. Are these just schooling shows? Open? Or?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I believe something like this:


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

OK, thanks. That one looks quite young to have stood still for long enough to do it up like that.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I know right? I think it's one of those things that takes 2+ hours to get right...until you know how to do it and then it takes 20 mins and looks perfect lol.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I believe they will be open and a few schooling shows. He will be ridden western pleasure and English/jumping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I can't speak for western pleasure, but a running braid would probably be appropriate for the English stuff.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

If it's just a schooling show I wouldn't worry too much. I agree with the running braid. You could leave it loose for western pleasure probably.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

We banded manes from Western, French running braid for the mane, braided tails too, for English. 

The mane roll don't take long at all (five minutes?), once you know how to do it and have two people, one to weave, one to pull tight. Only did the mane roll for draft halter classes and in harness not under saddle because it pulls a lot. We had up to eight haflingers going to different classes so you got quick with changing braids for the classes.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, also I was wondering that since I'm not showing at any serious levels, all I have is my western barrel saddle. It's only two years old so looks brand new and has some silver on it. It is a medium oil. Would I get away with using that and a nice blingy headstall? Also, since his hooves are dark should I use black hoof polish? I know my trainer uses clear on her haffies grey hooves.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

